# Mobile Sync ground to a halt



## Ian Consterdine (Dec 24, 2015)

Mobile Sync appears to have stopped when uploading from my iPhone to Lr. 

I took a few pics on my iPhone on Tuesday last week, and on Friday they were still 'pending'. I had only taken three, so I deleted them from Lr Mobile, and went to the website and deleted them there (the black placeholders anyway). I reimported them into Lr Mobile (after signing out from Mobile Sync and signing back in) they were still 'pending'.

I even took the drastic step on deleting the app, followed by a reset of the phone and then re-adding it to the phone, before going through the above steps again. I even left Lr Mobile open when charging whilst the phone was conected to my Home WiFi and they still don't sync. 

Short of deleting the Mobile Sync catalog is there anything else I can do?

it works the other way when I create collections on the Mac and sync them back to the phone and iPad. 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 24, 2015)

How are you adding them to LR mobile, manually or do you have a collection enabled for "auto add"? Are there any videos in the mix here?


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Dec 24, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> How are you adding them to LR mobile, manually or do you have a collection enabled for "auto add"? Are there any videos in the mix here?



i was using auto add, but turned that off, and there are no Videos there to the best of my knowledge. I have turned off all the collections in Lr. i have also taken the pics off the phone straight into Lr using the phone cable. At the moment there is one pic on the phone which is trying to sync as I am trying to see how long it will actually take. It's been there since Tues 22/12 
I have tried to avoid adding Video since summer when it took the best part of a month for a Video I thought I'd deleted to turn up in Lr.
hope this helps

EDIT: The image on my iPhone has successfully uploaded, having taken 52 hours to do so.


----------

